# 6/6/12 Pensacola Bay Trout



## Jeff Russell (Jun 16, 2008)

Fished yesterday afternoon after work in Pensacola Bay. Found lots off trout in deeper water (4'-6'). Size ranged from 15"-26.5" with the majority being under 20". Fish were caught on white Zman paddlerz rigged on a 1/16 oz. jighead and topwater.


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

thats whats up!!


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

ruffles with tha beast! awesome job, btw can i have the one in your freezer for the ifa?? 

chase


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice Jeff I noticed you do well with the large trout..


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice job, big ass trout-congrats!


----------



## Jeff Russell (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks Ox...I have had a pretty good trout year. The trout fishery in Pensacola has also improved tremendously both in size and numbers.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Ive had a tough time with the bigger ones this year .

Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

hell of trout! you are the big trout slayer


----------



## Jeff Russell (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks Brandon!!!


----------



## dakrat (Apr 14, 2012)

that some good size trout! thanks for the report


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

Really quality trout you got pictured there.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

ox, so do I...this a.m...I had several follows and swirls...I could tell they were big trout...but I kept hooking small ones..12-15".

Any advice from the trout wizard...lol


----------



## Jeff Russell (Jun 16, 2008)

Barefoot...working through the small trout is just part of the game. Just keep chunkn' and windin'. Not sure what water depth your fishing in but try some deeper water (3'-8') and focus on drop offs. The water temps are pretty warm already and its only going to get warmer. I caught this trout under a school of menhaden. Just adjust your bait to what your current conditions allow. I started throwing mirrodine/topwater but couldn't get the action I wanted because the menhaden were so thick so I switched to a white paddle tail on a 1/16 oz. jighead and slowly twitched under the school of bait. Good luck!


----------



## tmber8 (Mar 2, 2011)

Jeff,

Did you find those Z-man Paddlerz locally? I love fishing those baits but can only find the Streakz around here.


----------



## Jeff Russell (Jun 16, 2008)

Tmber - Hot Spots keeps a good selection of Zman baits. They recently increased the selection so they should have what your looking for.


----------



## Bill Braskey (Apr 7, 2010)

Jeff Russell said:


> Tmber - Hot Spots keeps a good selection of Zman baits. They recently increased the selection so they should have what your looking for.


I didn't know that. Thanks!


----------

